# has anyone got preg on iui



## jen121 (May 16, 2006)

hi, reading all your mails and is there any one out there got pregnant on iui, as i am beginning to get worried as we start treatment very soon.  feeling not very hopeful as there does not seem to be very many positive results and wondering r we wasting time and should go into ivf instead of iui.

jen121


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

I've not had IUI but have you checked out the IUI board  You may get more response on there...here's the link... http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/board,7.0.html

Reason I've not had IUI is cos not an option for me due to damaged tubes due to endo/adhesions so was told little point.

Good luck 
Natasha


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hi Jen,

Just wanted to let you know that I feel pg on our 1st IUI but unfortunately miscarried. 

Sending you some positive vibes     for your tx

Good luck!

Liz
x


----------



## LyndyBB (Mar 19, 2006)

Hi

I am only on my first go of IUI (medicated) and should have my treatment on Monday 29/5, so will post the result!  Hopefully will be positive.  When do your start your treatment?



LyndyBB


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi,

We had DIUI - same thing except with donor sperm.  We have had tx 3 times and got a BFP on our 2nd attempt - sadly miscarried at 8 weeks.  Had a very short break and went for a 3rd try and got another BFP.
     
Good Luck with your treatment.
Emma
x x x x


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

I got pg on my 2nd IUI.

It's a good treatment & it CAN work.


----------



## LyndyBB (Mar 19, 2006)

I know I didn't start this thread, but I am so glad to hear the positive stories from IUI.  It's my first go and am trying to keep my expectations in the real world, but so hard not to get excited!!!


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Hi there,

Jen121 - just wanted to let you know that there are lots of us on the IUI BFP thread who have become pregnant from IUI - pop onto the thread & see our list of Mummies & Bumps!

Positive stories in abundance!

Good luck with your treatment,

Minkey xx


----------



## SWEETCHEEKS (Sep 15, 2005)

First IUI ... First    !!! 


  

Sweetcheeks xxxx


----------



## cara jerams (Jul 20, 2005)

Hello all, havnt been on for a while as had problem's with our pc, we are currently on our 2week wait as we had our 1st IUI blasting last Wednesday, please keep everything crossed for us, Profrosser Waffle really big congrulations on your son its good to hear from you glad all went well.
Good luck to all that are either going though IUI or on 2www

Cara


----------



## going it alone (Feb 11, 2006)

1 cycle of DIUI and eight weeks preg with twins! so yes it works. Check out the IUI BFP thread for more confirmations!

Sam xx


----------

